# DoorDash pay cut



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

DoorDash cut base pay used yo be $3 minimum now $2.50.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Other places its 2.25. Just cherry pick as you used to. Stand your ground . Lot of drivers here wont accept them under 7 
There are other places to work pizza jimmy johns panera bread all have benefits Some pizza places do or do not have benefits . Grub hub. Loser lyft Loser uber . DD are bastards to cut our pay right now. DD is slowing down all over you will receive less orders then you used to . Your pay will be cut in half very soon from where it used to be from lack of business . Here is used to be 25 Then 22 Then 20 Then 15. Now 10 an hour . As of last two days. 
Its like it used to be before corona . Only time you should drive food is on the weekends Fri And Sat only it was busy other days stick with driving passengers .


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

In food business now. many store owners are so sick of app fee's and how 2 burgers to be delivered was $10 and some nights $20 +++ customer stops ordering. my buddy has 3 pizza shops . all same names
30 years 
17 years 
5 months ghost kitchen all app only delivery. he is ready to close it on prinicipals...of what they do to food business.
gub hub charges us 25% flat fee


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I get it the restaurants are sick of the app company fees but no one going to get their food at $2.50. My car stays parked 

regardless the problem is all the previous order with $$3 $4$5 tips with all pay $6.5 $7.5so for the 70 deliveries a week it’sbasically a $35 week pay cut. Because every order is paying 50 cent less.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Never a pay raise. Only cuts.

Society is doomed.

Buy Bitcoin!


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I was seeing some $2 orders today. Only a crackhead would take those.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I was seeing some $2 orders today. Only a crackhead would take those.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Since DD went public, they are following exactly in Uber's footsteps. They will continue to find ways to pay drivers less.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Since DD went public, they are following exactly in Uber's footsteps. They will continue to find ways to pay drivers less.


Let the race to the bottom begin


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I see DoorDash strategy. Cut pay then stack the orders to make it seem higher. I some stacked order paying $6. No way. My car stays parked engine off.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

joebo1963 said:


> I see DoorDash strategy. Cut pay then stack the orders to make it seem higher. I some stacked order paying $6. No way. My car stays parked engine off.


Well, look at the plus side at least they are paying $4.50 now to drive from OPB out to the middle of nowhere such as Palm Aire (7-10 miles one way) AND when the customer tips $0-$3 as usual the earnings are it's a whopping $4.50-$7.50. DD is such a joke.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Since DD went public, they are following exactly in Uber's footsteps. They will continue to find ways to pay drivers less.


Some people use "going public" as an excuse for the pay cuts but the fact is these "gig" companies started cutting pay years before going public.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

joebo1963 said:


> DoorDash cut base pay used yo be $3 minimum now $2.50.
> View attachment 604772


Omg.

Stop complaining.

The Decline button is your friend.

Be patient.

Wait for profitable offers.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Some people use "going public" as an excuse for the pay cuts but the fact is these "gig" companies started cutting pay years before going public.


So,

You still driving?

Learned to experiment, learn and adapt? 

Or sitting on the sidelines and Monday morning quarterbacking?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Let the race to the bottom begin


The rideshare race to the bottom began in 2013 in Chicago and Los Angeles and went nationwide in the summer of 2014.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I think customers are starting to realize that if they don’t tip, it’s going to take longer to get their food. Just keep declining the lowball requests and wait for good ones. I declined several yesterday and then got one with a $18 tip!


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

It's crazy how low they pay. Before covid they got 30% from the restaurant and a delivery fee from the customer. If the typical dinner order is $30- $50 that would be $9 to $15 delivery fee and another $3 to $6 from the home owner. Then they pay us $3 to $6 or less plus tip. It's too low and they take too much. Btw, during dinner I get a lot $80 to $100 orders and the fee is the same based on distance.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

my market is 2 bucks.. I know the metro area went down 2.25. DD logic makes no sense. Drivers can now make more money by taking a cut. but may get a few extra orders...huh...that means I have to Hustle harder..DD makes no sense


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

There is no logic to the base pay cut. I stay in the same area and get multiple requests from the same restaurants and I see the base pay from $2.5 $2.75 $3 3.25 3.5 for the same restaurant no correlation to distance. I see 2.5 for 5 miles and and sometimes $3 for 2 miles. My acceptance rate is now 5%. I guess a lot of other drivers are declining all the sub $6 orders.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

joebo1963 said:


> There is no logic to the base pay cut. I stay in the same area and get multiple requests from the same restaurants and I see the base pay from $2.5 $2.75 $3 3.25 3.5 for the same restaurant no correlation to distance. I see 2.5 for 5 miles and and sometimes $3 for 2 miles. My acceptance rate is now 5%. I guess a lot of other drivers are declining all the sub $6 orders.


I turn on DD while I'm doing GH, because I keep fooling myself into thinking, you never know. Maybe they'll give you some good ones. So, I've rejected my way down to my current 1%


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Go ahead @Seamus laugh. they have a saying in the old country.
"I've been where you are, and where I am, you'll come."


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Go ahead @Seamus laugh. they have a saying in the old country.
> "I've been where you are, and where I am, you'll come."
> View attachment 605708


καθ'οδόν

I'm on the express track to single digits. The only reason I'm at 28% is that when the rates first dropped so bad last year I didn't do DD for almost 8 months! It's only three weeks since I started running them again with GH. Last night I got 14 DD offers and took 1. And that 1 I took was with a GH order in the car! It was $13.50 directly on the way to a GH drop off, a no brainer.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> καθ'οδόν
> 
> I'm on the express track to single digits. The only reason I'm at 28% is that when the rates first dropped so bad last year I didn't do DD for almost 8 months! It's only three weeks since I started running them again with GH. Last night I got 14 DD offers and took 1. And that 1 I took was with a GH order in the car! It was $13.50 directly on the way to a GH drop off, a no brainer.


Love your Greek. And formal even!!! I am flying over Aug 21. One full month on the beach with my wife and Triplet daughters. Gonna stock up on some natural Vitamin D!!!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Based on all of the the videos and stories I've read about order-stealing bots at Instacart, I can't help but suspect that something similar is occurring at Doordash and maybe Uber Eats as well.

I just seems hard to believe that out of all of the zillions of DD orders so few are decent.

I wouldn't be the least bit surprised to find out that there are drivers using various scams including the use of hardware and/or software to steal good deliveries.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Based on all of the the videos and stories I've read about order-stealing bots at Instacart, I can't help but suspect that something similar is occurring at Doordash and maybe Uber Eats as well.
> 
> I just seems hard to believe that out of all of the zillions of DD orders so few are decent.
> 
> I wouldn't be the least bit surprised to find out that there are drivers using various scams including the use of hardware and/or software to steal good deliveries.


I have one question that needs to be answered before I can wholeheartedly agree with you.
With all the analytics going on behind the scenes at all these companies, wouldn't one of the analyses be the after the fact check of the allocation of the loads, and any violators be caught?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Based on all of the the videos and stories I've read about order-stealing bots at Instacart, I can't help but suspect that something similar is occurring at Doordash and maybe Uber Eats as well.
> 
> I just seems hard to believe that out of all of the zillions of DD orders so few are decent.
> 
> I wouldn't be the least bit surprised to find out that there are drivers using various scams including the use of hardware and/or software to steal good deliveries.


Well recently many new Dashers were using an app called "Para" which allowed them to see the true value of the DD "hidden" offer. It's use became widespread. I did not use it as you had to fork over too much information to sign up. The Parma app was fast becoming widespread and gave the drivers using it a tool to grab the good offers.

As of last week DoorDash made software changes which rendered the app useless. We'll see if there is any noticeable difference now that everyone is back on a level playing field.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Well recently many new Dashers were using an app called "Parma" which allowed them to see the true value of the DD "hidden" offer. It's use became widespread. I did not use it as you had to fork over too much information to sign up. The Parma app was fast becoming widespread and gave the drivers using it a tool to grab the good offers.
> 
> As of last week DoorDash made software changes which rendered the app useless. We'll see if there is any noticeable difference now that everyone is back on a level playing field.


The quality of the offers are just as bad now as they were when Para was being used. The same is true for Eats.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Several comment posters on YouTube and social media who seem to know what they're talking about believe that the Instacart bot situation is an "inside job" in which the drivers are working with corrupt insiders at Instacart.

For all we know the same thing could be happening with DD and Eats.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> I have one question that needs to be answered before I can wholeheartedly agree with you.
> With all the analytics going on behind the scenes at all these companies, wouldn't one of the analyses be the after the fact check of the allocation of the loads, and any violators be caught?


You'd think there would be, given how quick-triggered these companies are about firing drivers over the slightest suspicion that a driver may be defrauding the company or a pax, but when it comes to drivers stealing from other drivers, it almost seems like these companies aren't overly zealous about putting a stop to that kind of fraud.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> View attachment 605832


An absolute freaking scam, period.

The ONLY payout amount that can be verified is the MINIMUM PAYOUT, and of course that's the one that gets cut.

Also, for the majority of deliveries, DD only pays MINIMUM, thus most orders will have a PAY CUT.

All of this shit about paying more for longer trips is a LIE.

Since there's no rate card that can be used to verify possible pay rate changes, DD can and will simply lie about paying more for "longer trips". They'll say "the driver is being paid more than he would have previously" for a given delivery, and without a rate card, they can lie all they want and there's no way for a driver to prove they're lying.

This type of thing is one of the major reasons why it's so sleazy for companies like Uber Eats and Doordash to pay drivers without a rate card. They can simply pay the drivers whatever they feel like paying for every delivery as long as they pay the minimum, which has been cut.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> An absolute freaking scam, period.
> 
> The ONLY payout amount that can be verified is the MINIMUM PAYOUT, and of course that's the one that gets cut.
> 
> ...


Yep. Out of all 3 of the major apps DD is by far the worse. Uber plays little games too but not nearly as bad as DD IMO. Nobody is looking to drive 7 miles for $9.50 or $4.50 unless they are very dumb, feel like doing charity, are using some sort of vehicle like from the Jetsons or live in some cow town with no traffic, speed limit, stop signs/lights , no intersections etc. In my market the majority of their orders tip $0-$4. Their "might be more" is scam.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Alltel77 said:


> Yep. Out of all 3 of the major apps DD is by far the worse. Uber plays little games too but not nearly as bad as DD IMO. Nobody is looking to drive 7 miles for $9.50 or $4.50 unless they are very dumb, feel like doing charity, are using some sort of vehicle like from the Jetsons or live in some cow town with no traffic, speed limit, stop signs/lights , no intersections etc. In my market the majority of their orders tip $0-$4. Their "might be more" is scam.


These gig companies have such contempt for their drivers as well as their drivers' intelligence that they feel comfortable reusing the same basic scam again and again, which is to put three additional pennies into one of the drivers' pockets while at the same time taking four pennies out of the other pocket, and claiming they're doing it in response to "driver request".

This new change from $3 to $2.25 is a whopping 25% pay cut, and it's being done during a time of rising gas prices and rising cost of living.

Lots and lots of workers are getting raises, even McDonald's has sharply increased their starting pay, and as usual, gig workers get yet another pay cut.

There's a pretty good chance that cynical DD will pull an Uber, which is to "buffer" the pay cut with temporary extra money for long trips as a way to reduce driver anger at the pay cut. When DD feels the drivers have "gotten used to" the pay cut, they'll quietly take away the extra payments.

Uber used to do the same shit every time they instituted pay cuts.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> These gig companies have such contempt for their drivers as well as their drivers' intelligence that they feel comfortable reusing the same basic scam again and again, which is to put three additional pennies into one of the drivers' pockets while at the same time taking four pennies out of the other pocket, and claiming they're doing it in response to "driver request".
> 
> This new change from $3 to $2.25 is a whopping 25% pay cut, and it's being done during a time of rising gas prices and rising cost of living.
> 
> ...


I agree, it's pretty much like DD is copying everything Uber has done in the past.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

magic number used to $7.5. Then $7. Now $6.5. I get plenty of $6.5 $3 mile deliveries that pay $6.5 or more some up $$12. But the ones DD sends that say $8.5 for 6 miles tend to pay exactly that. DD hides the true amount on short deliveries but tends to show the true higher amount on the longer ones. I stick with short ones. Gotta be selective. These app companies all make it harder and harder. Lyft keeps baiting me with guarantees this weekend 90 rides for $1100. In 4 days. No way.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

It's a shame what has become of DD. Every month it's like they're doing the limbo, how low can you go! The lack of offer transparency is appalling. Pretty soon I expect them to hide the mileage information and the offer value will say "we will let you know once the delivery is complete".


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> It's a shame what has become of DD. Every month it's like they're doing the limbo, how low can you go! The lack of offer transparency is appalling. Pretty soon I expect them to hide the mileage information and the offer value will say "we will let you know once the delivery is complete".


So you are saying I shouldn't even turn it on for kicks this weekend?
It looks like the fewer blocks available on GH, the more they are available on DD.
BTW, I think I do see a difference in orders when I am on Block with GH as opposed to just on.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> So you are saying I shouldn't even turn it on for kicks this weekend?
> It looks like the fewer blocks available on GH, the more they are available on DD.
> BTW, I think I do see a difference in orders when I am on Block with GH as opposed to just on.


Yes, BH has changed as I think a lot of new DD drivers got fed up with the low offers and signed up for GH. Gotta be on Block now to be assured offers.

I keep DD on because I multi app, I just decline the majority of the offers. This week I've had both DD and GH orders in my car at the same time almost every night. Everything delivered on time!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Yes, BH has changed as I think a lot of new DD drivers got fed up with the low offers and signed up for GH. Gotta be on Block now to be assured offers.
> 
> I keep DD on because I multi app, I just decline the majority of the offers. This week I've had both DD and GH orders in my car at the same time almost every night. Everything delivered on time!


What happens if you are late on a delivery for DD or GH? And, how long are you give usually to complete the delivery from the time of pick up?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> What happens if you are late on a delivery for DD or GH? And, how long are you give usually to complete the delivery from the time of pick up?


I only do it when both can be done on time. It's an art!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I only do it when both can be done on time. It's an art!


My understanding is that after multi apping for a while, you develop heart problems as well as relating to the cuckoo's nest.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> My understanding is that after multi apping for a while, you develop heart problems as well as relating to the cuckoo's nest.


What most call multi apping is running different apps but then pausing one when an offer is accepted on the other. I’m talking full Monty multi apping where you have orders from 2 different apps at the same time in your car. 2 is easy, 3 can be done. My record is from 2019 when I had 1 UE, 1 GH, and 2 DD at the same time. 3 of 4 were on time but honestly it was mainly luck. That’s too many to manage.

The issue is you must deliver all orders on time or you will eventually get deactivated. The forum is filled with posts of people that tried it and got deactivated. I never tried simultaneous cross app orders until I had a year of experience.

Now, I’ve done it so long I have it down to a formula.

You must be super organized.
You must know which to take and which to let go and not even try.
You must have a Plan B and C when plan A turns to shit.
It’s more to manage but maximizes the money you can make. It basically can double your hourly intake. But I emphasize, to be done successfully all orders MUST be on time or you’re on the road to deactivation.

If you ever want to try it PM me and I will PM you the magic time tested method to do it successfully.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> What most call multi apping is running different apps but then pausing one when an offer is accepted on the other. I’m talking full Monty multi apping where you have orders from 2 different apps at the same time in your car. 2 is easy, 3 can be done. My record is from 2019 when I had 1 UE, 1 GH, and 2 DD at the same time. 3 of 4 were on time but honestly it was mainly luck. That’s too many to manage.
> 
> The issue is you must deliver all orders on time or you will eventually get deactivated. The forum is filled with posts of people that tried it and got deactivated. I never tried simultaneous cross app orders until I had a year of experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Pretty soon I expect them to hide the mileage information


The last few days there's been a "glitch" on some DD pings which has caused a delay of several seconds before the mileage becomes visible.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> The last few days there's been a "glitch" on some DD pings which has caused a delay of several seconds before the mileage becomes visible.


I've had that happen quite a few times. No miles, no accept. When it got down to the last few seconds, if the miles didn't show up, reject.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Rickos69 said:


> I've had that happen quite a few times. No miles, no accept. When it got down to the last few seconds, if the miles didn't show up, reject.


This happens quite often in a part of town with poor cell phone signal. The info doesn’t load. Sometimes I get a message equest waiting and nothing or a partial load.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

joebo1963 said:


> This happens quite often in a part of town with poor cell phone signal. The info doesn’t load. Sometimes I get a message equest waiting and nothing or a partial load.


This "poor signal" is happening to multiple drivers in multiple locales, and only the map and mileage info are affected by this "glitch".


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

This last Saturday night I was doing DD and I just finished a delivery and I got a call from a DD representative asking me if I could deliver an order from one of the fast food restaurants nearby. I told her no thanks because I knew it was a crap order that no one wanted. They didn't even tell me how much the delivery fee was or offer any incentive for doing the delivery. The lady sounded annoyed when I turned her down. Oh well.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

REX HAVOC said:


> This last Saturday night I was doing DD and I just finished a delivery and I got a call from a DD representative asking me if I could deliver an order from one of the fast food restaurants nearby. I told her no thanks because I knew it was a crap order that no one wanted. They didn't even tell me how much the delivery fee was or offer any incentive for doing the delivery. The lady sounded annoyed when I turned her down. Oh well.


That's because it was her order!!!
You are a nasty nasty rotten to the core person.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I received a message from a friend of mine this past Sunday. He told me he ordered Taco Bell on DD and the driver text him that "he would need to pay more" if he wanted the food. He tipped $8 in app but since DD hides it at ridiculously low levels probably showed $4. Anyways, I told him I don't accept taco bell/ff orders because they aren't worth the time, especially 7pm on a Sunday. He called DD reported the driver and got the order cancelled refunded. If there's a wait or something I just cancel , I'd never call or text a customer like some foodjacker. Told him to just order off UE , GH in my market sucks (their system just sends out orders to drivers but the restaurants don't receive them, or it has to be resent. He got the UE order from Taco Bell within 20 minutes, because that pop up at ping was most likely showing $10-$12 to go 2.5 miles vs DD $4.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

DD has gone even lower base without informing us. Some are $2.25 and Uber seems to have caught the bug too as they are offering $2 dollar orders as well. I now only look at the guaranteed pay and do not count on hidden tips when acceping orders. I'm getting a little too old for those kinds of games.


----------

